# Setting up the low kick.



## Odin (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any good ideas or tips for setting up a low kick?

I need some inspiration, i usually throw one straight after a 2-3 punch combo with the idea of making my opponant worry about whats going on with his head and leaving his legs vunerable.

but im open form some new ideas.


----------



## Jutt- (Jul 19, 2007)

I haven't been training long , so bear with me 

How about faking the first jab to make your opponent focus on protecting his face then go for the low kick?


----------



## savior (Jul 19, 2007)

just get them used to checking your kick... when the are used to blocking mid-body kicks, sweep under their check and hit their supporting foot.. 9 times out of then they will go down 

now thats a low kick!


----------



## searcher (Jul 19, 2007)

I try to mix mine up a bit.  I tend to throw it a bunch right after a flurry fo punches.   But on occasion I will throw it after a clinch, a few knees then seperate a little and throw it.


----------



## Kieran (Jul 20, 2007)

We were drilling something last night.

Kick the outside of his lead leg but make it obvious so he blocks it, when he does the whole of the inside of his leg will be open and waiting to be kicked!


----------



## Drag'n (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are some things I do:
1: Fake a low kick to make him shin block, then kick his bloking leg as he drops it back to the floor.
Or kick his support leg with your lead leg.

2: Circle left , your opponent wiil probably circle to his left too, and kick him as he steps with his lead leg. Its hard for him to block as he's moving left. Once you get the timing on this its easy.

3: Look at his head and lean slightly back as you kick.Your body will look like its going for a high kick and your opponent will raise his hands, not expecting you to slam the low kick down into his thigh.This works for a middle kick too.

4: Use feints with your hands. Getting him to focus on punch defence is going to create openings for low kicks.

Generally I try to throw light kicks frequently to make my opponent defend.
Then use feints to create oppenings and really power it when hes not expecting it.


----------



## early (Jul 24, 2007)

I use the low kick as a counter against boxing , I find when my opponent is attacking me he will often "plant" his legs , making the low kick very effective.

Slip or parry the punch and take a little step sideways and forward (all one movement) , then low kick , also leaves you in a good position to carry on your attack .


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 26, 2007)

slide about 6 inches up and to the left, then step in with right and take out the outside of the opponents back leg with your left leg.  I ussually put a hand in their face, or throw a couple punches to distract them as im doing this.  Its very effective and ussually drops or at least hurts your opponent.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jul 28, 2007)

This is a bit of a tough one for me, as I throw my low kicks almost as frequently as I jab. Anything really, can set up the low kick. I think the short ones are the most effective however, atleast thats what I find myself using most frequently. Jab-right low kick, or cross-left low kick. But really, anything can work. A flinch, a fake, a slide back (one I like using), a teep, just be creative.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 14, 2007)

...I thought low kick was set to strike opponents when they perform mid-kick or high kick. evade mid or high kicks, reach closer to opponent and then deviler low kick to standing leg of opponents to imbalance them. do u think it is good or bad idea? I know it must be look strange but it's the way that performed in tradional style


----------



## Odin (Aug 15, 2007)

Mysterious said:


> ...I thought low kick was set to strike opponents when they perform mid-kick or high kick. evade mid or high kicks, reach closer to opponent and then deviler low kick to standing leg of opponents to imbalance them. do u think it is good or bad idea? I know it must be look strange but it's the way that performed in tradional style


 
That is a variation of the low kick, its to the inside of the standing leg, not to sure of the technical term for it.

But the standard lowkick is to the outside of the leg.


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 19, 2007)

all good points so far - I'm more of a "everything can set up a kick" guy, and I used leg kicks as a primary attack in my fighting days.  One hard rule is to always vary your attack level - ie work the head until he covers then deliver low attacks till he blocks, then hook the head again followed by body shots, etc etc etc.

A few specific techniques I used that haven't been mentioned:

front kick followed by a step down to a low kick (left front, step down with the left, right low kick)

low kick immediately after separating from a clinch - many times the opponent will be backing away flatfooted

low kick immediately after a low kick - amazingly, this worked all the time!!!  I would hit the thigh as it was coming down from blocking the first kick - swear to God.


----------

